# Synce for WM5

## ilm

From the following site:

http://www.synce.org/index.php/Windows_Mobile_2005_Support

it says that synce now supports WM5.  Now, it is reccomended that I use the subersion version of synce, as it has more support.  Is this the same as the 0.9.2 version that is hard-masked in Portage???  When I look through the files listed under the subversion guide, I find that the version numbers listed there all say 0.9.1 (e.g. for libsynce http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/synce/branches/libsynce/WM5/libsynce/VERSION?revision=2396&view=markup) [I used the web-access for subversion through sourceforge].

Has anyone successfully managed to get this working on Gentoo?  I've only had it installed for just over a month, so I'm not wanting to start mixing up portage packages and other software  :Wink: 

----------

## ilm

*bump*

I asked this question ages ago, but still want to know the answer.  In particular, I notice that there's been two new versions since I originally asked the question, but the synce wiki doesn't state whether the svn version is still required or if the new versions are wm5-compatible.

----------

## i_am_very_pissed_off

hope these help, i'm currently getting my new HTC Hermes connected...

synce-gnomevfs/synce-gnomevfs-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. GNOME Plugin for CE devices."

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/trunk/gnomevfs"

ESVN_PROJECT="${PN/-svn}"

ESVN_FETCH_CMD="svn checkout"

ESVN_UPDATE_CMD="svn up"

ESVN_STORE_DIR="${DISTDIR}/svn-src"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="bootstrap"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="" # note: dbus support doesn't work

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=">=app-pda/synce-libsynce-0.9.0

        >=app-pda/synce-librapi2-0.9.0

        >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0"

S="${WORKDIR}/gnomevfs-${PV}"

src_unpack() {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf="${myconf}"

        econf ${myconf}

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Install failed"

}

```

synce-librapi2/synce-librapi2-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. RAPI DLL emulation."

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/branches/librapi2/WM5/librapi2"

ESVN_PROJECT="${PN/-svn}"

ESVN_FETCH_CMD="svn checkout"

ESVN_UPDATE_CMD="svn up"

ESVN_STORE_DIR="${DISTDIR}/svn-src"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="bootstrap"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="" # note: dbus support doesn't work

DEPEND="net-libs/gnet"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/librapi2-${PV}"

src_unpack() {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf="${myconf}"

        econf ${myconf}

}

src_install() {

        emake LIBS=/usr/lib/libsynce.so DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Install failed"

}

```

synce-libsynce/synce-libsynce-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="Common Library for Synce (connecting WinCE devices to Linux)"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/branches/libsynce/WM5/libsynce"

ESVN_PROJECT="${PN/-svn}"

ESVN_FETCH_CMD="svn checkout"

ESVN_UPDATE_CMD="svn up"

ESVN_STORE_DIR="${DISTDIR}/svn-src"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="bootstrap"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="" # note: dbus support doesn't work

DEPEND="net-libs/gnet"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/libsynce-${PV}"

src_unpack() {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf="${myconf} --enable-desktop-integration"

        econf ${myconf}

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Install failed"

}

```

synce-odccm/synce-odccm-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. CE Connection Manager"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/trunk/odccm"

ESVN_PROJECT="${PN/-svn}"

ESVN_FETCH_CMD="svn checkout"

ESVN_UPDATE_CMD="svn up"

ESVN_STORE_DIR="${DISTDIR}/svn-src"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="autoreconf -i"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="" # note: dbus support doesn't work

DEPEND="app-pda/synce-libsynce

                app-pda/synce-librapi2"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/odccm-${PV}"

src_unpack() {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf="${myconf}"

        econf ${myconf}

        cp data/dbus/odccm.conf /etc/dbus-1/system.d/

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Install failed"

}

```

----------

## ilm

Thanks for those!

Do I still install the synce package from portage to bring all these in?  I tried it just to check, and these are the packages that it wants to bring in:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv synce

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unshield-0.5-r1  319 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnet-2.0.7  USE="-debug doc -static" 595 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/dynamite-0.1  190 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4  USE="-activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls gtk ipv6 -mppe-mppc pam -radius" 715 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-librapi2-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-libsynce-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-serial-0.9.1  280 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-dccm-0.9.1  287 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/orange-0.3  330 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-0.9.1  USE="-gnome -kde" 0 kB 

Total: 10 packages (10 new), Size of downloads: 2,713 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Is that right?  Or should I go with the masked version of synce (9.2)?

Also, what software is commonly used to replace outlook?  Evolution I presume?

----------

## i_am_very_pissed_off

i didn't use the portage version of synce, i think it's just a meta-package

if you emerge synce-odccm, that will pull the others in (did here in any case)

Evolution is the Outlook replacement, i'm still working on getting that part of the sync working.

My HTC Hermes connects happily and i can install/remove software, just need to get it to sync contacts now  :Smile: 

----------

## ilm

Well, the synce package seems to bring in some other packages that you haven't listed there...

Also, should it be synce-odccm or synce-dccm (portage has packages called the latter).

Then do I need to use multisync/opensync to actually do the syncing?  There doesn't seem to be any decent guides on connecting pocket pcs to Gentoo that I can find...

Edit: I tried emerging them, but I get the following error:

```
checking for LIBSYNCE... configure: error: Package requirements (libsynce >= 0.9.1) were not met:

No package 'libsynce' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBSYNCE_CFLAGS

and LIBSYNCE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/synce-librapi2-9999/work/librapi2-9999/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-pda/synce-librapi2-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 2980:   Called src_compile

  synce-librapi2-9999.ebuild, line 31:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/synce-librapi2-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

Edit * 2: Trying out the ebuilds in ecatmur's overlay, with version .93

----------

## JoKo

Has anyone achieved KDE integration?

I own an HTC Hermes, too...

----------

## g.laber

 *i_am_very_pissed_off wrote:*   

> i didn't use the portage version of synce, i think it's just a meta-package
> 
> if you emerge synce-odccm, that will pull the others in (did here in any case)
> 
> Evolution is the Outlook replacement, i'm still working on getting that part of the sync working.
> ...

 

Hello, I'm happy that there are other people playing with the HTC-Device and Linux.

My device can also connect and softwareinstaling works too. But syncing wouldn't work. I'm playing around with multisync, the evolution2-plugin and the synce-plugin.

When I start my Syncing-pear, Multisync is looking for changes an after that the Bug-Reporting-Tool comes with the infos at the end of this Message. I don't know where the problem is. I remerged multisync an the plugins but without success.

Is there another way for syncing the HTC-Device with evolution (whithout a syncml-server)?

Another Question: Does anybody knows if linwizard (http://linwizard.sourceforge.net) is usable? If I understand it right, there isn't a funcional gui yet.

Greetings

g.laber

================================

System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 #4 PREEMPT Wed Dec 27 15:25:33 MET 2006 i686

X Vendor: The X.Org Foundation

X Vendor Release: 70200000

Selinux: No

Accessibility: Enabled

Memory status: size: 82366464 vsize: 0 resident: 82366464 share: 0 rss: 17711104 rss_rlim: 0

CPU usage: start_time: 1172711023 rtime: 0 utime: 277 stime: 0 cutime:261 cstime: 0 timeout: 16 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0

Backtrace was generated from '/usr/bin/multisync'

?[?1034h(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread -1226000704 (LWP 6324)]

[New Thread -1261663344 (LWP 6551)]

[New Thread -1253270640 (LWP 6327)]

[New Thread -1242993776 (LWP 6326)]

0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6fb3024 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb7075995 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x080e7088 in ?? ()

#4  0x00000006 in ?? ()

#5  0xffffffff in ?? ()

#6  0x080e7088 in ?? ()

#7  0x0000000c in ?? ()

#8  0xbfe6ebb4 in ?? ()

#9  0xb6fb2fb0 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0806cc90 in ?? ()

#11 0xb70d94f8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#12 0x0806cc84 in gdk_display ()

#13 0x080e7088 in ?? ()

#14 0x00000006 in ?? ()

#15 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#16 0xffffffff in ?? ()

#17 0x7fffffff in ?? ()

#18 0xb70d91f0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#19 0x080e5eb0 in ?? ()

#20 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#21 0xbfe6ec08 in ?? ()

#22 0xb7075d2a in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC

Thread 4 (Thread -1242993776 (LWP 6326)):

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0xb6fb3024 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#2  0xb7075995 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#3  0xb5f02958 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x0000000b in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#6  0xb5f02958 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#7  0x0000000b in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#8  0xb5e96314 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#9  0xb6fb2fb0 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#10 0x0806cc90 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#11 0xb70d94f8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#12 0x0806cc84 in gdk_display ()

No symbol table info available.

#13 0xb5f02958 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#14 0x0000000b in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#15 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#16 0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#17 0x7fffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#18 0xb70d91f0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#19 0x08146eb0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#20 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#21 0xb5e96368 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#22 0xb7075d2a in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC

Thread 3 (Thread -1253270640 (LWP 6327)):

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0xb6fb3024 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#2  0xb7075995 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x0814c7f0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x0814c7f0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#7  0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#8  0xb54c9304 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#9  0xb6fb2fb0 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#10 0x0806cc90 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#11 0xb70d94f8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#12 0x0806cc84 in gdk_display ()

No symbol table info available.

#13 0x0814c7f0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#14 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#15 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#16 0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#17 0x7fffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#18 0xb70d91f0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#19 0x0810a930 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#20 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#21 0xb54c9358 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#22 0xb7075d2a in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC

Thread 2 (Thread -1261663344 (LWP 6551)):

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0xb703521b in ?? () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#2  0xb7ed60e8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x000019b8 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0xb4cc7ecc in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0x00000000 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

Thread 1 (Thread -1226000704 (LWP 6324)):

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0xb6fb3024 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#2  0xb7075995 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x080e7088 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x00000006 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x080e7088 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#7  0x0000000c in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#8  0xbfe6ebb4 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#9  0xb6fb2fb0 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#10 0x0806cc90 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#11 0xb70d94f8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#12 0x0806cc84 in gdk_display ()

No symbol table info available.

#13 0x080e7088 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#14 0x00000006 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#15 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#16 0xffffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#17 0x7fffffff in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#18 0xb70d91f0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#19 0x080e5eb0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#20 0x00000001 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#21 0xbfe6ec08 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#22 0xb7075d2a in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC

#0  0xb7f38410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

The program is running.  Quit anyway (and detach it)? (y or n) [answered Y; input not from terminal]

==============================================

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

My PDA is a HTC Kaiser TyTN II. 

I'm not able to get it recognized. Which kernel module should I use? Which options?

I tried ipaq module with vendor and product options but nothing to do.

dmesg doesn't show any significant message.

----------

## wally_tm

Right now there is a new FAQ for synce on their web page. I would advise to go with layman .... right now I'm also trying to get connected, but at least I'm getting massages in dmesg  :Wink: . My issue is getting gnomevfs to work ...

----------

